
Show HN: Maptalks.js, an open source JS lib to create integrated 2D-3D maps - fuzhenn
https://maptalks.org/
======
ganeshkrishnan
How is this different from leaflet? We use leaflet for displaying all our
openstreet maps and I think it's a wonderful utility

~~~
fuzhenn
Leaflet is awesome for 2D maps. The biggest difference is maptalks supports 3D
features, it's designed for integrated 2D-3D maps.

------
gpsx
Looks nice. I'll definitely check this out more.

------
liub08010
good job

